# Repti Fogger + Heat Lamp



## Roy95 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello, I just acquired a repti fogger for my albino boa. The issue I am having is that whenever I leave the fogger on the heat lamp smells like something smells bad. What should I do? 

Thanks


----------



## Roy95 (Apr 27, 2016)

**Typo**

Sorry I'm new to the forum but i meant to just say it smells bad when the heat lamp is on and the fogger is running.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

It will be the moisture hiting the lamp it gives off a foul smell, when I sprayed my gecko tank the first time it was quite bad but it went away, moisture and electrics are a bad combination,
Can you not run the fogger when lights are off and then before they come back on


----------



## Roy95 (Apr 27, 2016)

Should I just not use the fogger?


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Try it with lighths off see if that works for you


----------

